# DRI "Dirty Points"



## rj80 (Dec 15, 2013)

Question: If I were to buy or get DRI resale points, would I be able to carry them into the next year? For example, like we can do with the Club points, I don't use them in 2014, I can carry them into 2015 to give me double the points to use in 2015. Is that available to do that with resale points? Or do I have to use them in the current year or lose them?


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 15, 2013)

*I suggest you call DRI*



rj80 said:


> Question: If I were to buy or get DRI resale points, would I be able to carry them into the next year? For example, like we can do with the Club points, I don't use them in 2014, I can carry them into 2015 to give me double the points to use in 2015. Is that available to do that with resale points? Or do I have to use them in the current year or lose them?



I don't know, but I would suggest you call DRI and ask for the response in writing since there is nothing in writing about resale points and they are limited in so many ways.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 15, 2013)

rj80 said:


> Question: If I were to buy or get DRI resale points, would I be able to carry them into the next year? For example, like we can do with the Club points, I don't use them in 2014, I can carry them into 2015 to give me double the points to use in 2015. Is that available to do that with resale points? Or do I have to use them in the current year or lose them?


I'm going to answer the bigger you're asking - or should be asking. Which is, "How do I know what my rights are as an owner of 'dirty points'?".  The answer to your question, as well as many others, is embedded in that.

You are talking about "points" so I assume that you are looking at buying an ownership in one of the DRI trusts.  The rights that  you then have as an owner are spelled out in the applicable trust documents.  That will include whether you have any right to rollover points.  It will also tell you how many months in advance you have to make reservations, what limitations there are on splitting your usage, whether you are prohibited from renting units as a business, etc., etc.  

*****

That being said, generally the ability to roll over points is limited to Club members. And in the Club there are limits to how late in the year you can wait to roll over points.  That's because when a membership is part of the Club, then the Club gets the usage rights that come with that individual ownership.  So if the owner does not get to roll over points within the trust, the Club can't do so either.  So when the Club allows someone to roll over points, what the Club is doing is providing that inventory to other Club members to use sometime in that use year before the points expire.  And the later in the year it is, the harder it will be for the Club to move that inventory.


----------



## rj80 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. Maybe I'll let you know what I want to do.

Right now we own in the DRI US collection a very small point value. Because it's so small, we usually rollover the points to the next year. I bought these retail. Baaa! But were lied to by the salesmen that when DRI took over Monarch Grand vacations that if I had some DRI points, that the MGV points would automatically rollover into that DRI membership. (Can you call me SUCKER!!-Yes, I give you permission to do so!) 

We also own Point at Poipu, which we did buy resale after the seller paid all the assessments (Thank you Tuggers!) for every other year. So... I was thinking of getting some DRI Hawaii points. But not such a big amount and want to rollover the even year into the odd year, so we can plan a nice couple week Hawaii vacation with our odd year P@P. We like the idea of points because we can try different places and different islands for a variety.

So is there anyone out there that has gotten resale DRI Hawaii points and rolled them over into the next year?


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Go  To...*



rj80 said:


> Thank you for your responses. Maybe I'll let you know what I want to do.
> 
> Right now we own in the DRI US collection a very small point value. Because it's so small, we usually rollover the points to the next year. I bought these retail. Baaa! But were lied to by the salesmen that when DRI took over Monarch Grand vacations that if I had some DRI points, that the MGV points would automatically rollover into that DRI membership. (Can you call me SUCKER!!-Yes, I give you permission to do so!)
> 
> ...



Come to our Diamond Resorts Members Facebook page.  It's free and there are a bunch of dirty points members on that page that could probably answer your question.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 16, 2013)

rj80 said:


> So is there anyone out there that has gotten resale DRI Hawaii points and rolled them over into the next year?



I doubt that you'll be able to do that, because both Poipu and Ka'anapali were set up as strictly deeded weeks with no rollover privileges.  The concept was that if you couldn't use your week, you gave it back to the resort and received an exchange week in their bulk banking program (which worked great for people coming to the end of the year and facing an expiring week with no ability to use their week before the end of the year).

And that limitation still exists with week that have been put into the trust, except that once an owner puts a week into the trust the owner no longer has direct access to the resort  bulk banking program.


----------

